# Applecross



## Leion770 (Jul 11, 2021)

Anyone stopped at Appelcross??


----------



## Robmac (Jul 11, 2021)

Leion770 said:


> Anyone stopped at Appelcross??



Many times it's a great place. I have a private permission there so I don't wildcamp though.

There is a site close to Applecross near the bottom of the Bealach Na Ba but I would imagine it would be very busy at this time of year.

Applecross is a great place to go in Winter.


----------



## doglover1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Leion770 said:


> Anyone stopped at Appelcross??


yes a few years ago now great little place though a tad expensive


----------



## Robmac (Jul 11, 2021)

doglover1 said:


> yes a few years ago now great little place though a tad expensive



The Inn has a Michelin and so yes can be a little expensive.

The food is excellent though.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 11, 2021)

Yup stopped on the campsite a couple of years back... 

Spots on the grass area above the beach are now blocked with large blocks of stone, now from memory due to folks leaving the place in a state as usual.


----------



## Wisewoman (Jul 11, 2021)

Nice WC (Cuaig Highland)  to the North of Applecross in a car parky bit overlooking Skye - I saw a submarine come up that loch when I was parked up there a couple of years ago! Other options along there too.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 11, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Many times it's a great place. I have a private permission there so I don't wildcamp though.
> 
> There is a site close to Applecross near the bottom of the Bealach Na Ba but I would imagine it would be very busy at this time of year.
> 
> Applecross is a great place to go in Winter.


I agree Rob, great place to visit in winter.
Applecross is a lovely place, but it’s popularity in summer months has spoilt it for me. And some of the locals detest mohos, particularly during summer months.
There are some stunning places in that part of scotland which are much quieter and in summer much more rewarding. But beware of the midges another reason why we avoid the west coast during the midge season.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 11, 2021)

Was there 2 weeks ago and heaving with cars and motorhomes.
I stopped at Toscaig pier 2 1/2 miles farther south as I always do and had a peaceful 2 nights. There was a small caravan there 2 nights and 1 motorhome for 1 night.


----------



## Drover (Jul 12, 2021)

With the pub on left side of bay  there is /was a free spot on the right side of the bay.  ( campsite field gets waterlogged so booking is required at certain times)
As said boulders have been put on pub side


----------



## The Raptor (Jul 12, 2021)

We did the NC500 in September 2018 in The Raptor and had the Trike in Tow, we did Applecross on the Trike….absolutely amazing 



By The Applecross Bothy



Our travelling setup to get up to the NC500 after Thunder in the Glens in Aviemore from Hertfordshire


----------



## The Raptor (Jul 12, 2021)

Here’s a video we put together on YouTube to wet your appetite of the Applecross area
Applecross-The White Knuckle Ride


----------



## izwozral (Jul 13, 2021)

Great video and brilliant soundtrack. Sounds like Noddy Holder singing but I guess not?


----------



## mark61 (Jul 13, 2021)

Pretty sure you're right.
Slade did a fair few covers live.


----------



## The Raptor (Jul 13, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Great video and brilliant soundtrack. Sounds like Noddy Holder singing but I guess not?


Correct, a live rendition. I’ve seen them do it live a few times


----------

